# YT 624 chute stopped rotating



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

All is clear and nothing frozen or binding, it just stopped working. No movement, electric sounds, nothing. 

Ideas?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I guess I'd start by putting power directly to the motor and see if it spools. Once that's verified good (or bad) you can go from there.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

raggdoll said:


> Ideas?


Blown fuse?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Check for cut wires, loose connections or connectors, loose ground wire to the chute motor. Also check directional switch connectors.


----------



## xVeNoMx (12 mo ago)

Hello,

I have the same YT-624 and problem since last week. I reconnected the electrical connectors and have now removed the chute and motor but still no resolution. I ordered the chute motor and directional switch parts today and hoping in the next week it is one of those. I will update the thread as I find out more.

I was hoping to get the service manual ordered from the dealer but will have to wait as the motor unit was $400 CAD alone.


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

xVeNoMx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the same YT-624 and problem since last week. I reconnected the electrical connectors and have now removed the chute and motor but still no resolution. I ordered the chute motor and directional switch parts today and hoping in the next week it is one of those. I will update the thread as I find out more.
> 
> I was hoping to get the service manual ordered from the dealer but will have to wait as the motor unit was $400 CAD alone.


Please keep us updated


----------



## xVeNoMx (12 mo ago)

raggdoll said:


> Please keep us updated


The motor arrived and turned out not to the be cause of the issue. The chute switch/direction electrical control arrived a few weeks later and resolved the issue. Was $130 CAD from a Yamaha dealer.


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

xVeNoMx said:


> The motor arrived and turned out not to the be cause of the issue. The chute switch/direction electrical control arrived a few weeks later and resolved the issue. Was $130 CAD from a Yamaha dealer.





xVeNoMx said:


> The motor arrived and turned out not to the be cause of the issue. The chute switch/direction electrical control arrived a few weeks later and resolved the issue. Was $130 CAD from a Yamaha dealer.


Is that the switch up under the top console?


----------



## xVeNoMx (12 mo ago)

raggdoll said:


> Is that the switch up under the top console?


Yes, that is the one!


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

xVeNoMx said:


> Yes, that is the one!


Mine went after two years. Poor design, and expensive to replace!

Mine shorted and somehow also blew my LED work light.

Now I have an Amazon special on there haha


----------

